# Some Flower Pics (DUW)



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are some flower pictures taken over the past year.
Please feel free to I.D them as I can't be bothered:lol:





































































































































































































Enjoy


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 8, 2010)

only know 1 the white with yellow pollen stem though you probley know what it is,
aaron lilly toxic, if a cow eats it the cow dies happens often on farms,
nice pictures.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow nice bunch of pics James,...lovem,...well you have some Banksias, Possibly Gravelia (spelling) arium lilly, I think a bunch of gum flowers but the rest??? all very nice though.


----------



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Reptile-man and Smithers
I know what some/most of them are


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2010)

How long did those take to compile ?? you got a good variety there....was it field trips or ya garden??


----------



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2010)

They were compiled over this year, doing countless bush walks whilst travelling around Australia buying geckos


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice James,...I have just moved into a brand new place and have natives in the garden would like some of the ones you have taken pics of but not many plants survive Canberra's climate,...sooo cold and soo hot. I brought down 30 pot plants of succulents from Syd and ended up with about three or four lol. a big learning curve.....I dig succulents and cactus.


----------



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2010)

Succulents and Cactus are great
I'm yet to capture there greatness on film


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 8, 2010)

First ones wild peach those things are tasty


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello James,

There is no place like the west for flowers! I love to see the southwest in the spring.

I can help you with a few, at least to the genus. The west has an extremely diverse flora so identification to species level is difficult.



>


A Clawflower (_Calothamnus sp._, a member of Myrtaceae (same family as _Eucalyptus_).




>


A trigger plant, maybe Silky Triggerplant (_Styllidium pilosum_.)




>


Rose Coneflower (_Isopogon sp_.), a member of Proteaceae (same family as _Banksia_).





>


_Lambertia sp_., another member of Proteaceae.




>


These are gorgeous little terrestrial orchids known as Enamel Orchids.  I think this is Purple Enamel Orchid (_Elythranthera brunonis_). 




>


I think one of the _Leschenaultia sp_.





>


I believe that this is another member of _Isopogon_.




>


_Banksia sp._




>


I think that this is a _Beaufortia sp._






Epacridaceae




>


_Boronia sp._




>


Used to be _Dryadra sp_. but now apparently lumped with _Banksia_.




>


another _Dryandra sp_. (or_ Banksia sp_.)




>


One of the Purple Flags (_Patersonia sp_.)


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 10, 2010)

>


I really like these. This is a _Constylis sp_., a member of Haemodoraceae, an endemic WA plant family.




>


Was this from the west? It sure looks like one of our locals here in the Sydney area.




>


a little terrestrial orchid.




>


a riceflower (_Pimelia sp_.)




>


Pink Pimelia (_Pimelia sp_.)




>


_Diplolaena sp._





>


Sydney area? _Petrophile sp_.




>


Sydney. Christmas Bells (_Blandfordia grandiflora_)




>


_Calytrix sp._


----------



## FAY (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pics...thanks


----------



## James..94 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Fay
Moloch05 there are a few from somersby falls, blue mountains and the Royal national park in there. I stuffed up my sorting and forgot what went where:lol: Thanks for the I.D


----------



## dean30bb (Dec 10, 2010)

wow they are some really nice shots


----------



## James..94 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks dean


----------

